
Ask HN: Alternative to VS Code with vi Bindings - tarkin2
I&#x27;ve recently found VS Code very slow - hangs for about 10 seconds - when using the vi bindings on OS X. I&#x27;m not sure if this is VS Code itself, vi plugin or some OS X hiccup.<p>I&#x27;m tempted to use vim again. But there are various niceties in VS Code which are hard to achieve in vim without a day or two of vim plugin sumo and another day learning the keyboard shortcuts.<p>What are people using apart from VS Code? I may try sublime text again.
======
karmakaze
I use a trio of VS Code, IntelliJ, and console/vi. I've used vi/vim mode on
both VS Code and IntelliJ and they worked fine but I'm already comfortable
with IntelliJ shortcuts.

One thing I found that was really cool with VS Code vi mode is that it's
local. You can remote-pair with someone using different keybindings/mode.

